# New Roamio no sound when waking up



## Jason Whitener (Jan 24, 2018)

i just bought a new 1 TB Roamio and have it hooked up to my Yamaha receiver via HDMI. Every once in a while when turning on the receiver, TV, and Roamio there is no sound. The only fix I have found is to change the audio settings from Dolby Digital to PCM and back. Is this a known bug? Frustrating since I paid a lot for this box.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Jason Whitener said:


> Every once in a while


Someone might recognize the problem if you state the TV and receiver model numbers.

I would guess that it is the order in which the devices are turned on that Sometimes causes a problem. The receiver is trying to negotiate HDMI with the TV at exact same time as it is trying to negotiate HDMI with the Roamio and it can't do both at the same time.

Try turning on the TV, then receiver, wait a minute and turn on the Roamio. Or the other way around.

My brand new Sony receiver causes quite a delay when switching inputs. So much so that I have the Roamio directly plugged into the TV and use optical from the TV to the receiver. Well and because these days I only watch TV via a Tivo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jason Whitener said:


> i just bought a new 1 TB Roamio and have it hooked up to my Yamaha receiver via HDMI. Every once in a while when turning on the receiver, TV, and Roamio there is no sound. The only fix I have found is to change the audio settings from Dolby Digital to PCM and back. Is this a known bug? Frustrating since I paid a lot for this box.


I have a new Roamio OTA and Yamaha RX-V867. I usually have the AVR on before taking the TiVo out of Standby. I never have had an audio issue. I also have a basic Roamio connected that is never in Standby and a Premiere that I only power up on weekends. The Premiere does have audio problems sometimes.

Try just hitting Pause or changing the channel. It's quicker.


----------



## Scott Wright (Feb 3, 2018)

I have the same problem and have been dealing with customer service. I honestly think this is a software bug but they insist that I replace the hardware first before they get a software person involved. It appears that the HDMI only outputs 2 channel audio as I tried an HDMI to optical switchbox/converter and it only ever output 2 channel. The only other option I have is NEVER put the unit in standby. I am going the hardware replacement route but this has/is taking hours of my time as they tell me to replace cables/etc. I should mention that this setup all worked perfectly with my Channel Master DVR. I just replaced it due to a software bug with the program guide. They no longer make the unit and so support is getting bad. So I spend $400 and end up with a different software bug! I am hating this! No documentation telling you what audio is supported by PCM. It is obviously 2 channel but stated nowhere. PCM can support much higher content than the optical can by the way (from a technical perspective). I'll update this after my new box comes and I end up with the same damn problem. Now there is $800 against my credit card since they charge you to send the replacement box first. What is wrong with these companies?


----------



## Scott Wright (Feb 3, 2018)

Jason Whitener said:


> i just bought a new 1 TB Roamio and have it hooked up to my Yamaha receiver via HDMI. Every once in a while when turning on the receiver, TV, and Roamio there is no sound. The only fix I have found is to change the audio settings from Dolby Digital to PCM and back. Is this a known bug? Frustrating since I paid a lot for this box.


I knew that this is a software bug. See my reply below. I have the same issue and it is driving me MAD! I'm waiting on my warranty replacement since they insist that I have to replace the stupid thing before they even attempt to put a software person on it. MY take is that most people don't bother with the optical so they don't see the problem as the HDMI audio keeps on working in 2 channel mode even when the optical stops. I'd just switch to PCM over HDMI but the box only supports 2 channel sound over this interface! Stupid. Stupid. Stupid. Hate Tivo for putting me through this. Can you tell I'm mad?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Scott Wright said:


> I have the same problem and have been dealing with customer service. I honestly think this is a software bug but they insist that I replace the hardware first before they get a software person involved. It appears that the HDMI only outputs 2 channel audio as I tried an HDMI to optical switchbox/converter and it only ever output 2 channel. The only other option I have is NEVER put the unit in standby





Scott Wright said:


> they don't see the problem as the HDMI audio keeps on working in 2 channel mode even when the optical stops. I'd just switch to PCM over HDMI but the box only supports 2 channel sound over this interface!


PCM is going to only be 2 channel audio over HDMI or optical and HDMI or optical with Dolby selected will be multichannel if the recording is multichannel. What's the problem with not using standby until TiVo fixes this bug? We've never used Standby or the power-saving modes ourselves (Roamio Pro currently with gen 3 UI).

Scott


----------



## docsarvis66 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have the same problem and it began after the last software update (with the new UI). At the time, I had an older Onkyo receiver and was using optical sound with the HDMI from the Tivo going straight to the TV. Every time the Tivo went to standby, I would have no audio when it woke back up again.

I finally bit the bullet and figured my receiver was too old so I bought a new Yamaha and this time shot the HDMI from the Tivo into the receiver and then to the TV from there. Lo and behold, I have the exact same problem. I can get audio back by simply rebooting the Tivo. I also have FireTV hooked up and it never does this.

It is pretty clear to me this is a Tivo bug.


----------



## ronhoo (May 22, 2004)

A couple of things to try

1) Make sure the firmware in the AVR is up to date.
2) After coming out of standby, remove the HDMI cable from the Tivo Box and re-insert to see if the audio recovers.
3) Do you see the same issue of no audio when the Tivo is connected directly to the TV?

Thanks
Ron


----------



## biohazard2k (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree, this is issue started with the new UI and even the newest UI it still happens. It is rare but it is annoying. I have to do a restart to get the audio back. I have no other issues with my other devices. I'm using HDMI thru my receiver. Since it was broke by software I hope it will be fixed that way. I would have hoped it was fixed with the 2nd recent interface. I think we will have to continue to wait. Hopefully TiVo sees this post.



docsarvis66 said:


> I have the same problem and it began after the last software update (with the new UI). At the time, I had an older Onkyo receiver and was using optical sound with the HDMI from the Tivo going straight to the TV. Every time the Tivo went to standby, I would have no audio when it woke back up again.
> 
> I finally bit the bullet and figured my receiver was too old so I bought a new Yamaha and this time shot the HDMI from the Tivo into the receiver and then to the TV from there. Lo and behold, I have the exact same problem. I can get audio back by simply rebooting the Tivo. I also have FireTV hooked up and it never does this.
> 
> It is pretty clear to me this is a Tivo bug.


----------



## Audio Geek (Jan 29, 2016)

Sounds like a similar issue is happening on my Roamio connected to a Sherwood receiver. My fix is to run Netflix and the sound starts working again. And when I go back to the TiVo home screen, the sound remains functional.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Audio Geek (Jan 29, 2016)

My sound issue seems to have been fixed by the latest update. Thus far, sound has worked right from wakeup.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Audio Geek (Jan 29, 2016)

Unfortunately, it turns out the audio issue remains, but at least Netflix starts up a lot faster to fix it.

Sent from my KFSUWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Impaqt (Jun 14, 2014)

I've been experiencing this same issue on my Romio Pro since I got the Hydra Update a few weeks ago. 

Connected HDMI to a Sony STR-ZA3000ES on latest firmware then to a Samsung 8000 Series Plasma. Never an issue before the update and no other sources do this. (AppleTV, Popcorn Hour V10, Samsung Bluray, Comcast DCX3400)


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Every DVR on the market has occasional issues with this problem (which is a HDMI/DD handshake issue). On TiVos it is most common when you use standby. Since "standby" only save you about 10 watts, I'd disable it and see what happens. Everytime the programmers fix this for one AVR they break it for another.


----------



## ghasul (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a Tivo Roamio OTA with a Denon AVR and a Sony TV. EXACTLY THE SAME PROBLEM AFTER I STARTED USING STANDBY. Most of the time audio plays on startup, but once or twice a week its mute until I change the Tivo to pcm output - then I switch it back to Dolby. I'm going to try waking up the Tivo before starting the AVR and TV.


----------



## Scott Wright (Feb 3, 2018)

Jason Whitener said:


> i just bought a new 1 TB Roamio and have it hooked up to my Yamaha receiver via HDMI. Every once in a while when turning on the receiver, TV, and Roamio there is no sound. The only fix I have found is to change the audio settings from Dolby Digital to PCM and back. Is this a known bug? Frustrating since I paid a lot for this box.


I bought a new Denon AVR. The HDMI audio worked finally! However, the same story, it occasionally craps (no audio) on wake up. I disabled standby; it just wasn't worth any more time, money, or frustration. I already bought the new DVR and then the unplanned new AVR. This was all because of a guide bug on my Channel Master.


----------

